
Share notes and files that will self destruct - kesara9
https://safenote.co
======
pnutjam
A company I used to work for used this: [http://sayakb.github.io/sticky-
notes/pages/home/](http://sayakb.github.io/sticky-notes/pages/home/)

It seems very similar.

